# first cycle log



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i dont actually start untill next monday but thought id log the week before build up too.

stats-

5'10'' (178cm)

13st1.5 (183.5lbs)

15-16%bf :sad:

cycle-

1-10 weeks 250mg test E, nice and simple lol

training-

trying volume training as i came to a stand still at the strength and thought its a good time to mix it up, after a good few months strength training. since dec my deadlift went up from 70kg to 150kg, squat is still terrible as i was being a pu$$y. bench went from 20kg db to 35kg db.

aim-

14st1 ( 197lbs)

13-14%


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok first training log, well i have totally underestimated how hard volume training is and in turn was sick, im sure its funny in a beasto gym but my gym is mainly fitness gym haha, i then got this whole lecture on why its not good from the 11st gym instructer, i just laughed.im use to training low volume but heavy, this time it was lighter but high volume and messed me up haha.

monday day 1

squats - 50kg

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x9

1x8

i think i got the weight spot on for the first time trying 10x10, but will add 2.5kg next week.

leg curl - 35kg

1x10

1x10

was going to do 4 sets but had to run to the toilet as thought i was going to be sick again lol, so think 2 sets is plenty

calf raises - 70kg

1x15

1x11

1x9

aiming for 3x15 but will advance over time.

really enjoyed it and now cant walk, think this could be a great routine for me, if the rest and recovery time is good, but feel i need alot more recovery than i did on other routines.

will post todays diet up later when i have ate it all. :beer:

warren


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Is your regime a variation of German Volume training?


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Good luck mate!

Enjoy the pain later ;-)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate its like my own little take on it, at first i had set on much more volume, like leg day for instance was going to be 10x10 squat, 4x10 leg curl and then 4x20 calf raise, but i underestimated how much the squats kill, cant beleive i was sick haha.

ill post some pics later if i can find the camera.

diet today ( still got couple meals )

timefoodkcalsprotien (g)fats (g)carbs (g)7.15am5 eggs345304502 slices wholemeal bread1868.2232200mg caffine pro53138.247329.00amgym workout11.00am30g protien powder11824.62.11.8250ml semi skimmed milk117.56.8412.25235.531.46.114.051.30pm200g chicken23243.66.4050g basmati rice1764.50.738bunch of veg000040848.17.1384.30pm130g tuna136.532.50.6502 tbspn mayo820.282400g potato3008.40.868.8518.541.19.4570.88.00pm200g chicken23243.66.40bunch of veg000050g wholemeal pasta 1583.5131.939047.17.431.910.00pm30g protien powder11824.62.11.8250ml semi skimmed milk117.56.8412.25235.531.46.114.0512.00pm5 eggs3453045050g cheese199.511.916.80544.541.961.80totals2863279.2144.95200.8

i dont count the veg and fruit in here just main stuff lol, i figure its fruit and veg im not gunna be to pendantic about it.

but list of fruit and veg iv had today is

green peppers

jalapeno pepper

mushrooms

kidney beans

brocholi

fresh pinapple

sweet corn

also had 60g cornflour in my pwo protien shake.

over all feel well fed so far, and healthy. but legs are still feeling sore and i can feel the deep burn kick in if i dont move for more than 10 mins lol not looking forward to waking up tomorow morning but least its shoulder day and i dont have deads untill fri haha


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

sorry about the messed up excell copy lol dont know why it done that lol.

just wondering if anyone would think its a good idea to add winny tabs to the cycle towards the end. or best to stick to the test for 1st cycle ?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

good luck bud, i'm going to start my first cycle soon i think.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Gd luck with ur first cycle bud!!! Starting my first cycle hopefully ina couple weeks aswell!!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers for the messages lads, still nervous haha. i have bought 1.5'' greens to draw and blue 1.25'' to pin, i was going to go in the quad but would these pins suit glutes too?


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> sorry about the messed up excell copy lol dont know why it done that lol.
> 
> just wondering if anyone would think its a good idea to add winny tabs to the cycle towards the end. or best to stick to the test for 1st cycle ?


I think most people here will say stick to test only for a first cycle ...


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Nutz01 said:


> I think most people here will say stick to test only for a first cycle ...


yeah i was 80% sure people would say stick with the test i was jsut thinking becasue im keeping my diet clean im hoping ill reduce bf% and this mite help harden up towards the end.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well , struggleing to walk today after yesterdays leg workout :laugh:, today was shoulder day, still tough but no sickness. i did expect the leg day to be the hardest, then back chest and least shoulders.

shoulder day-

db shoulder press - 12.5 kg dbs

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x9

1x9

1x8

lateral raises ( cables 10kg )

1x10

1x10

1x7

shrugs 32.5kg db

1x10

1x10

17.5kg

1x10

1x10

really happy with the my training, really feeling it and keeping tempo to a steaddy 4-0-2 on big movements and 3-0-1 for small movements.

i will updat my diet for today later on in th evening.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Do you have a link's you used that help you understand your first cycle?

I don't know where to start.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i had already decided on test 250mg per week just from general knowledge from reading about on here and the stuff i found complicated are awnsered here,

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/75763-first-time-jabbing-what-know.html

good luck mate, remember to get your pct in hand before starting, i have made sure i have absolutly everything in my room before i jab.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Man, i'm a pussy i don't want to jab, my mum is a nurse, but she wont want me on gear 

Are you scared about hair loss?

Does Test have a longer name, i want to google it.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Testosterone , but lots of different esters. your best friend for info on this are the stickies in the steroid section. so much info and really helpfull.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Good luck with the cycle mate, you'll love it, i'm on my 8th week and it rocks.

Colt, read the stickies in the steroid section of the board, pretty much everything is covered in there.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers for the input lads,

well im now playing football at 7.30 even tho i can hardly walk so i hope it wont over train my legs, im sure ill be fine as i have not done any cardio anyway this week yet.

i got my camera so ill post pics up tonight and measurements


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok measurments from tape

across belly button - 35'' (what the fuk, fat git!!)

bi - 14.25''

chest - 42.5''

calf - 15''

thigh- 22.5''

pics ( horrid pics but ere we go :no::no::no

me puffing out chest pose haha










me double bi tense stomach










legs, ( i know sticks )










back










apologies for the fact i cant pose for love nor money, and if ya wondering, some pics i took last nite some today hence diff clothes, boxers and the lack of hair on todays nipples haha had a shave.

as you can see i carry alot of my fat on lower stomach and back.

dont be too harsh, but constructive critisism more tan welcome


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

timefoodkcalsprotien (g)fats (g)carbs (g)7.15am5 eggs345304502 slices wholemeal bread1868.2232200mg caffine pro53138.247328.30amgym workout10.00am30g protien powder11824.62.11.8250ml semi skimmed milk117.56.8412.25235.531.46.114.0511.00am200g chicken23243.66.4050g basmati rice1764.50.738bunch of veg000040848.17.1383.00pm130g tuna136.532.50.6502 tbspn mayo820.282400g potato3008.40.868.8518.541.19.4570.86.30pm200g chicken23243.66.40bunch of veg000050g wholemeal pasta 1583.5131.939047.17.431.99.00pm30g protien powder11824.62.11.8250ml semi skimmed milk117.56.8412.25235.531.46.114.0511.00pm5 eggs3453045050g cheese199.511.916.80544.541.961.80totals2863279.2144.95200.8


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

goodluck on the cycle mate just came of running 12 weeks test e 500mg per week great gains tbh and no sides


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thats good mate and thanks, type of gains did you get from 500mg?

my thinking was 250mg pw for 10 weeks now,

march i will start to diet and maybee do a high dose of tbol for 6 weeks in the run up to summer like 80 - 100mg pd.

then once winter comes again 500mg test maybee run something along side it.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

does anybody agree wit my est on bf% also 15-16% since seeing the pics im thinking poss higher


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

strengh gains great but most of all my weight i blew up at a minimum of a stone and a quater


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think your bf is too high mate, certainly lower than mine!! :lol:

Be good to see what results you get from this cycle.

Nice tat :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well day off today , thank the lord haha, my shoulders are sore but my legs are still taking the mick lol i got out of bed and looked like an old man. legs wont straigten up muscles are acheing. iwas going o do a bit of cardio but think ill leave it due to the lack of walking ability. will post up diet later once i find out how to post it as a spread sheet nd not like a jumble


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

iMORE_TEST said:


> strengh gains great but most of all my weight i blew up at a minimum of a stone and a quater


thats some good gains mate, make sure you keep them, im hopeing for 10lbs kept and lower bf% a couple



pastanchicken said:


> I don't think your bf is too high mate, certainly lower than mine!! :lol:
> 
> Be good to see what results you get from this cycle.
> 
> Nice tat :thumbup1:


cheers mate, cant wait to start now, will be monday first jab



chilisi said:


> Keep up the good work... You need heavy compound exercises to build mass.. especially in those sparrow legs...


yeah i have only really started training legs latley like last 2-3 weeks , i usually spin and it cramps my legs so much that i cant squat or wal so iv dropped the spinning and started 10x10 squats, still cant walk. i think i will add alot of mass this ccle with it being my firsst and also with me training legs properly now they could add sme weight anyway. thats why i usually wear 3/4 shorts as my calfs are actually really lean:lol: :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just wondering if anyoe can honestly tell me, (obv their opinion )

1- lower bf to say 13-14% and keep 10lbs - is this realistic from what you can see from my diet pics and cycle aim.

2- if so would this be a very notacible difference by eye?

3 -if that s not a realistic aim, then from diet and cycle will it make any notacible difference?

thanks


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well saying as it wont let me copy and paste excell sheet ill jot it down

protien shake 2 slices toast

200g chicken breast 50g pasta veg

130g tuna 400g potato 2 tbspn mayo

200g chicken breast 50g rice veg

protien shake

5 egg ommlate 50g cheese

no training today but i usually hae 5 eggs in morning and that shake after gym but i had no eggs this morning,

i will take my vits and fish oils before bed and i have already took 400mg of caffine tabs throughout the day.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just been to the gym today, not happy with the chest session, do you think i should chaneg my routine aroud as my shoulders have effected my chest session huge.

my shoulders are still sore from tue session, but i dont know if it has neg or pos effected my chest workout. in one way my chest would have had to work harder as my shouders were pre ehausted, or neg as i couldnt lift as heavy? whats your opinions?

flat bench press 30kg

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x9

1x7

dips

1x8

1x5

flys cable 15kg

1x8

1x5 + [email protected]

french press 20kg

1x10

1x8

1x7

rope pul downs burn out


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

no offence but that workout looks horrible.

9 sets flat bench? why?

could do 3incline, 3 flat and 3 decline


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

oops add one more then 10x10 at 60% of 1rep max, based around gvt . i have always trained low volume and changed to this and its killing me , try it you may change you mind.

and why 3 decline? flat ? and inc?

pec is 1 muscle any way.

oh and no 30kg aint 50-60% of my 1 rep max but shoulders were burned out and were steaming sore. hence why im lower but timing and tup was spot on also rest time.

as shoulders were so sore i added more support exercises than usuall ie theflys, but chest still sore as hell now so still good


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> oops add one more then 10x10 at 60% of 1rep max, based around gvt . i have always trained low volume and changed to this and its killing me , try it you may change you mind.
> 
> and why 3 decline? flat ? and inc?
> 
> ...


Flat Incline & Decline will give a much better overall defined chest

I usualy mix it up a bit each time, I might do incline & decline bench then flat DB press or decline and flat bench then incline DB press etc...


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Nutz01 said:


> Flat Incline & Decline will give a much better overall defined chest
> 
> I usualy mix it up a bit each time, I might do incline & decline bench then flat DB press or decline and flat bench then incline DB press etc...


i understand the thinking but the pec is just one muscle, some people think inc hits upper , flat basic and decline lower. but if i dp incl i can go heavier as i have stronger shoulders and they come into play and take the emphasis of the chest, with decline it hits my tris more.

there isnt 3 parts to the pec so the flat bench should add over all mass, i would have to disagree with doing 3 exersices having and effect on having a defined chest, definition is down to bf% 

wooo my pins have just came i now ave everything , monday here we come cant wait


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ok saying that then why not just do 10 sets of deadlifts for back and call it a day?

or just do 10 sets of squats for legs and call it a day?

mix it up.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i have based it loosly around gvt , so it is 10x10 with 1 assistance exersice, i have added one more but not on the main part, like squats, then assistance = curls. i also add calf work in as i dont really it them other wise

so routine works out at

leg day

10x10 squat main

2x8-10 leg curl ass

3x10-15 calf raise seperate

shoulder day

10x10 shoulder press main

3x10 lateral raises ass

3x10 shrugs seperate

chest & tri day

chest

10x10 bench main

2x8-10 cable fly ass

tri

2x8-10 dips ass

3x 10 french press main

today i decided to burn out but not always

back & bi day

back

10x10 deadlifts main

2x8-10 rows ass

bi

3x10 curls main

pos burn outs if i felt like it but yet again not always

lots of rest inbetween 10x10 sets too, 90 sec. 60 sec inbetween ass sets

i know i do more on chest and tri than back and bi , i know the pressing movements hit the tri but i do extra as it is 2/3 of the arm.

did you know i done the 10x10 mate or where you meaning why not drop the assistance work? cheers w


----------



## boz (Oct 28, 2009)

Guys i'm new to this site and looking for some advise been on certain courses for 2-3 years. I'm 6ft 2 and about 14.7 stone i'm thinking of taking anavar 50mg(60 tabs) Equipoise 300(10ml) and tri trenbol 150 (10ml) and winstrol 50mg(60 tabs). Just wondering how I should stack these dosage per week and for how long please.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

tbh mate i dont think you will get very far training like that. but you can try it if you like


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mightent be the best time to try this out while on cycle but, i have tried 5x5 for last 6months or s and have always wanted to try this, in the past i have reacted well to high volume, as i get stupid ammonts of rest, also i have never in my life felt doms the way i have from this , training weather that is a good or bad thing who knows? the german volume training is a hit or miss stye people who have triessd and failed hat it with a passion, people wo have tried it and forund it succesfull love it, but i like to think outside te box and after all we never know untill we try something .


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol thats not high volume. take a look in my old journal or new journal and you will see high volume and intensity


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

you may have done more but , between 130 - 160 reps for one part is defo high volume mate lol compared to 5x5, with 3x10 assx2 , which would = like 85 reps


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

if it works for you it works for you


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> if it works for you it works for you


well not yet lol, but we will see, hopefully it will work im certainly enjoing it, was sick all over on leg day , pretty much expecting the same tomorow onback day. ill be over to your log in a min see how your getting on lol

cheers for the input mate


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

well as ive said before, i went from 10stone to 18.5stone at 14%bodyfat naturally over 4 ish years.

i have trained people and got a few stone on them in a year etc. just trying to offer advice


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

appreciate it mate, just something i have always wanted to try and wont know if it works for a while yet. i have done alright in the last 2 year or so but unfortunatley had few personal probs too and also time living in greece which got in the way of training. but i was 11st ish when i was in greece at like 13-14% im now 13st5 at 15-16% so im doing alright, hopw i can loose few bf% maybee back to 13-14% but at 14st after cycle. not sure if this is totally realistic yet , but my weight is moving up at around 1lbs a week now with out gear.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thought id just post up here and say, i have just been looking at the needles and **** me lol forgot id have to put that thig in me lol

have 1.5'' greens to draw and 1.25'' blues to inj


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yep i cant jab myself i have someone do it. good luck lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

lol i dont know anyone so ill have to just do it nightmare they look bigger than i was expecting


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> lol i dont know anyone so ill have to just do it nightmare they look bigger than i was expecting


I know it has probely been said many times but as long as you hit the right spot and asperate, it need not be a nightmare.

Dont wory just be carefull, follow all the advice, and

Aspirate! Aspirate! Aspirate!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

its not the plan of doing it its more the pain os a needle in my leg lol


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> its not the plan of doing it its more the pain os a needle in my leg lol


I dont hurt mate as soon as you are through the skin u dont feel it go in to the muscle


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

you on cycle now? any log or journal? what have you cycled in the past? not meaning to offend i just assumed you hadnt cycled from your avi, like i said no offence


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> you on cycle now? any log or journal? what have you cycled in the past? not meaning to offend i just assumed you hadnt cycled from your avi, like i said no offence


I have, but i done it all wrong, that was before I found this forum, now im training natty for a while learning about cycle pct ai hpta, I'm not ready for a cycle just yet. more training better diet needed


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ah no bother bud, like i said didnt mean to offend


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> ah no bother bud, like i said didnt mean to offend


None taken mate.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

diet today

5 eggs 2 slices wholemeal bread

protien shake

200g chicken veg and 50g pasta

protien shake

200g chicken veg and 50g rice

5 egg omlatte 50g cheese


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

misssed the gym today , will go tomorrow morning instead not that tomorrow will be a good day for diet as its halloween and we are getting dressed up and getting steaming lol. food has been good today

5 eggs 2 toast

protien shake

200chicken 50g pasta veg

200g chiken 2 sclices bread

protien shake

5 egg ommlate

less food than usuall but i woke up 6 hours later than usuall too haha. starting mon i will be alot strickter with timing and what i eat this is quite lax for me.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well i trained back and bis last yeaterday

dead lifts

80kg

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x7

1x5

1x5

BOR 30g dbs each hand

1x10

1x9

1x8

ez bar curls 20kg

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10 cheats


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

official day 1

ok so i did my first jab today, it went really well i made sure it was all sterile and clean. followed protocol i have researched.apirated and took my time.

verdict - well i was surprised how little it hurt, went in fine althoug think i will be sore tomorrow as it feels bit like a dead leg at the moment and funny feeling near knee at times. i massages the site after and had a brisk walk to the gym then trained legs so hopefully this will help.

realised my scales were bust on sun and needed changing so i am actually only 13st 1.5 lbs nightmare , but still look the same so . . .

ok ...

training

well obv i was phyced up and couldnt wait to get to it so here was my day

squats 42.5kg +2.5kg

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x9

1x8

leg curl 40kg +5kg

1x10

1x7

calf raise 70kg +0

1x15

1x10

1x9

i will try add weight each week if i get close to the full rep range, obv calfs still have a bit from 3 x 15 hence why i havent upped weight yet. i will keep doing this.

diet

meal 1 - 5 eggs + 2 slices wholemeal bread with butter

meal 2 - 30g protien shake with 60g cornflour 300ml milk

meal 3 - 130g tuna 400g potato 30g mayo

meal 4 - 300g chicken 50g rice (+ mushrooms,carrots, brocholi)

meal 5 - 300g chicken 50g rice (+ mushrooms,carrots, brocholi)

meal 6 - 30g protien 300 ml milk

meal 7 - 5 eggs 100g cheese

roughly - kcals - 3300, protien - 340g, carbs - 200g, fats - 170g

ratio of ~ 40 : 40 : 20 - prot : fats : carbs

i have been working mainly from fats as carbs bloat me like a mother lol.

i will update weight every monday and pics will be updated 6 weeks from now roughly half way through cycle ( considering how long will take test to kick in)


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Assuming meal 2 is your PWO shake, how come you're adding milk? The fat in it would surely slow down digestion? It may of been covered in the thread so far, havent hadd time to read all the way though.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good work. im still yet to do my own jabs :<


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

day 2



engllishboy said:


> Assuming meal 2 is your PWO shake, how come you're adding milk? The fat in it would surely slow down digestion? It may of been covered in the thread so far, havent hadd time to read all the way though.


simply for taste, mate. its semi skimmed anyway so wont slow it down that much any way. i dont like to getto the point where i am forcing myself to eat certain things etc as im not a competitive bb nor have any plans to yet, so i try to make sure i still enjoy everything i consume, if i used water it would become much more a chor. thansk for your input mate:beer:



BigDom86 said:


> good work. im still yet to do my own jabs :<


cheers mate, why dont you try it with your mate with you and that way if you still feel you cat then he can help. i was surprised how little you have t push it just went in like a hot knife in butter. :beer:

just a update on the leg too, feels fine the deadness has left and feels normal. just eatingat the mo but going to train shoulders in a bit i will upload diet and training tonight.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

tomorrow im going to see my mate. so might try and do it myself there and if i cant then he can just do it for me again


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> tomorrow im going to see my mate. so might try and do it myself there and if i cant then he can just do it for me again


yeah mate , cant go wrong that way, in all honesty if i had of had a mate that had experience then i dont know what i would have done, i would have wanted to do it myself but exp and a hand that wasnt shaking like mad would have looked pretty good lol, still think ill be shaking like mad next time too :lol:

hope it goes well tho mate


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

In my opinion i wouldn't try a training method that you've no idea how you respond to, during cycle. I fully expect that you'll make gains, if you're on gear, training hard and eating then i don't think that you can do much apart from grow. But, and again it's just my opinion, i'd stick with what i know whilst on cycle. Then off cycle you could experiment with different methods, and if they work for you, then on your next cycle incorporate the new training method.

Just my feelings though, it's entirely your choice.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

T.F. said:


> In my opinion i wouldn't try a training method that you've no idea how you respond to, during cycle. I fully expect that you'll make gains, if you're on gear, training hard and eating then i don't think that you can do much apart from grow. But, and again it's just my opinion, i'd stick with what i know whilst on cycle. Then off cycle you could experiment with different methods, and if they work for you, then on your next cycle incorporate the new training method.
> 
> Just my feelings though, it's entirely your choice.


yeah mate this was my worry too, but i seem to respond well in the past to high reps, and the lower heavy stuff was really killing my joints so i had to do something to take te stress off them. plus im still getting my weight up so i started at 60% of my 1rep max im hopeing by the end of the cycle i will be doing the same volume but at 75%-80% of my origional 1 rep max.

im working hard and a few times have felt sick after a workout so ill see how it goes and hopefully grow

:beer: for the input


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you take fish oils tabs? Have you tried glucosamine for the joint pain?

I know all about painful joints, 5 years ago i broke my neck and 2 years ago i broke my arm really badly, both have been quite painful since and both needed opeations involving plates, screws etc. I used to have to take painkillers daily for my neck, however since i started taking 5g fish oils daily and glucosamine daily (can't remember dose but can check) my joint pain has subsided to the point where i seldom need to use painkillers.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate i take both, we have a famly history of authritus so i have been taking them for a while to keep ontop of it before i get older.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> yeah mate , cant go wrong that way, in all honesty if i had of had a mate that had experience then i dont know what i would have done, i would have wanted to do it myself but exp and a hand that wasnt shaking like mad would have looked pretty good lol, still think ill be shaking like mad next time too :lol:
> 
> hope it goes well tho mate


did you jab quad?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> did you jab quad?


aye mate, just because i thought it looked easier than all the bending to get my glute. i dont think there would be any problem swapping though , if you started jabbing glute to move to quad or vise verse, but thats a guesstimate :laugh:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok ...

training

shouders and traps day

dumbell shoulder press 15kg db's +2.5kg

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x8

1x7

1x7

cable lateral raises 10kg +0

1x10

1x10

1x10

shrugs

35kg db +2.5kg

1x10

1x10

20kg db +2.5kg

1x10

1x10

diet

diet

meal 1 - 5 eggs + 2 slices wholemeal bread with butter

meal 2 - 30g protien shake with 60g cornflour 300ml milk

meal 3 - 130g tuna 400g potato 30g mayo

meal 4 - 30g protien 300 ml milk

meal 5 - 300g chicken 100g rice (+ mushrooms,carrots, brocholi)

meal 6 - 5 eggs 100g cheese, 300g chicken

roughly - kcals - 3300, protien - 340g, carbs - 200g, fats - 170g

ratio of ~ 40 : 40 : 20 - prot : fats : carbs

i worked out inbetween meal 1+2 and played football inbetween meals 3+4

alltogether a good day, i have a day off tomorrow. a quick question though

will it greatly effect me if i go for a run on my rest days? im only meaning a 15 min run, i know its rest day but im looking to keep bf% down and keep fit aswell. surley a 15 min run wont effect my rest day too much?

:beer:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

day 3

everything is fine with the leg, no pain at all. so guess thats good haha. i dont think many people on here will rememer or if i have brought it up before but i use to be really bad with food and what i thought of myself , i would always think i looked fat ( not meaning fat to a bb but to general population) and have even made my self sick in the past after binges. after i lost a bit weight, i was very skinny but i was still at a high ish bodyfat like 15% and still felt fat but skinny and weak at the same time, i would weigh myself like 3 time 4 time a day , and even stop eating at times to see how low i could get my weight not realising and not having the education i have now on training and diet. i have found myself weighing myself alot latley again , i am going to try stop this . i dont feel there is any problem just yet but , i dont want to let it get to me. i know how i use to feel when i was even 1lbs the wrong way and if i start weighing myself and get obsessed with weight when i could be 1lbs down due to dehydration etc etc.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i didnt have time to put up yesterdays diet last night , ( had a lady friend over :lol: ), cardio was enjoyable last night though lol.

diet was

diet

meal 1 - 5 eggs + 2 slices wholemeal bread with butter

meal 2 - 30g protien shake with 300ml milk

meal 3 - 130g tuna 400g potato 30g mayo

meal 4 - 300g chicken 100g rice (+ mushrooms,carrots, brocholi)

meal 5 - 30g protien 300 ml milk

meal 6 - 5 eggs 100g cheese, 300g chicken

roughly - kcals - 3300, protien - 340g, carbs - 200g, fats - 170g

ratio of ~ 40 : 40 : 20 - prot : fats : carbs

i will just state i dont count kcals etc etc in cornflour or veg.

was rest day too and boy did i rest, had a good 9 hours of sleep:thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

day 4

ok well bit tired today, had a busy night dancing the horizontal hokey kokey :laugh:, was fun though.

feeling great in general really focused, more focused than i have ever been. there has been times in the past i get focused then when i go out on a mon with my folks i end up drinking, after reading through the thread about does bb give you social issues i decided i dont want to give my life up so i ave to be dicaplined and learn i can go out and still eat and not drink alcohol, so when i went out i took food with me and a shake and even ordered pints of water. i wont be out at the weekend however. i may have a drink next weekend as its my dads birthday but it wont be a large one and i will make sure i still get my food ate.

will update food and workout later, its chest and tri day today

chip n lads and lasses with any questions , critiques , opin ions anything related, :beer:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi sorry i'm not trying to hijack the thread i just want to know .. i weight at 68 KG - 70 plays up and down .. if i want to do a test cycle .. everyone been saying go for 500mg weekly .. is 250 is ok stil for me .. ?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sizar said:


> Hi sorry i'm not trying to hijack the thread i just want to know .. i weight at 68 KG - 70 plays up and down .. if i want to do a test cycle .. everyone been saying go for 500mg weekly .. is 250 is ok stil for me .. ?


id go 350 or 500. 250 might disappoint you, it did my friend who gained fook all


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

sizar said:


> Hi sorry i'm not trying to hijack the thread i just want to know .. i weight at 68 KG - 70 plays up and down .. if i want to do a test cycle .. everyone been saying go for 500mg weekly .. is 250 is ok stil for me .. ?


totally circumstantial mate, there is people on here who have gained very well on 250mg pw inc chillisi iirc, and if i gain well on this id even do another at the same unitoll i felt the gains were diminishing. then there are others who ave gained fooook all on 500mg pw. just my opinion but why jump into taking too much when less would work fine? as imo all you will be doing is making your body need more to react to it next time. but yet you wont know untill you try it , diff ppl bodys. :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok guys good day today, went shopping with mother dearest so got 3 basg of chicken breasts, 10 tins tuna, rice, everything so im all stocked up.

training

bench press 32.5kg + 2.5kg

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x9

1x7

dips body weight +0

1x10

1x8

flys 15kg +0

1x10

1x8

french press 20 kg +0

1x10

1x8

1x7

diet

meal 1 - 5 eggs + 2 slices wholemeal bread with butter

meal 2 - 30g protien shake with 300ml milk

meal 3 - 300g chicken 400g potato 30g mayo

meal 4 - 200g cod 100g rice (+ mushrooms,carrots, brocholi)

meal 5 - 30g protien 300 ml milk

meal 6 - 5 eggs 100g cheese, 300g chicken

roughly - kcals - 3300, protien - 340g, carbs - 200g, fats - 170g

ratio of ~ 40 : 40 : 20 - prot : fats : carbs

only really changed the tuna for cod so ave kept the numbers same as cant see them changing much and coudnt find cod numbers lol

:thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just a quick note - 1 forgot to add i treat myself to a doughnut, it was great lol

after one week eating over maintance and training would you be down if you hadnt gained anything yet? just i stepped on scales before with clothes and food in my and was not as heavy as i thought i should be


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

fyi ive lost weight since starting my cycle lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

day 5



BigDom86 said:


> fyi ive lost weight since starting my cycle lol


may be due to fat loss? i have a few questions for you regardin g it but ill post them in your log so others can read it too

good session today and also added zinc and magnesium to my supps before bed and dont know if it was to do with them but i slept like a baby, had a good session in the gym also today i will post the training and diet up later as im about to eat me tea.

i know i should wait untill i see what happens with this cycle but im already thinking about the next one, i like to prepare well in advance but the only prblem i have is that i wont know how this one pans out untill im done.

i think i will wait 12 weeks from last jab to start the next cycle so think it will be may sometime ( top of head with out working it out). and think if this goes well and i gain and keep 10lbs then i will run another test cycle same mg but for 12weeks this time and add tbol at 80-100mg pw for last 6-8 weeks. will eat at JUST over maintanace, and add more cardio so i can lean up more , but plenty time for that just my forst thought.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok i had a good training session this week, forgot to buy straps so grip gave way before back did on deads but still decent weight considereing 10x10

back and bi day

dead lifts

82.5kg +2.5kg

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x9

1x7

1x5

1x5

BOR 32.5g dbs each hand +2.5kg

1x10

1x10

1x7

ez bar curls 20kg +0

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10 cheats

diet

diet

meal 1 - 5 eggs + 2 slices wholemeal bread with butter

meal 2 - 30g protien shake with 300ml milk

meal 3 - 130g tuna 400g potato 30g mayo

meal 4 - 300g chicken 100g rice (+ mushrooms,carrots, brocholi)

meal 5 - 30g protien 300 ml milk

meal 6 - 5 eggs 100g cheese, 300g chicken

roughly - kcals - 3300, protien - 340g, carbs - 200g, fats - 170g

ratio of ~ 40 : 40 : 20 - prot : fats : carbs

rest day tomorrow so plenty sleep


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

day 6

day 6 now im feeling fine, very motavatedand looking forward too it kicking in over the next few weeks. i knw it could take 3-4 weeks to kick in but just knowing i am on it is keeping me focused. im not going out this weekend , keeping off the drink so i can make sure i get my meals in. next friday however is my dads bday so i will have a tipple then but only down the local social so i will take my food with me.

this week comming i will start to add cardio im thinking 2x 12min run ( fire brigade test, aim for 2.5km in 12 mins, i want to join ) and may add ab work one day a week, i have pretty big abs usually so i can get them showing just at a rel high bf%. i have a massive waist though lol

i am feelinin leaner, and think im looking leaner but this most likley because of lowered carbs so i would have shifter some water.

im off today so ill be resting eating and watching whatever football is on tv, with my feet up, then meeting a bird later for a night in mine, then hopefully some cardio :lol:

update diet later


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

diet

meal 1 - 5 eggs + 2 slices wholemeal bread with butter

meal 2 - 30g protien shake with 300ml milk

meal 3 - 130g tuna 400g potato 30g mayo

meal 4 - 300g chicken 100g rice (+ mushrooms,carrots, brocholi)

meal 5 - 30g protien 300 ml milk

meal 6 - chinese takeaway - house special fried rice, house special curry, chips and chicken.

also had some shortbread biccies, and hand full of haribo, dont think its THAT bad for a cheat day lol

i have had to edit this page as i decided to have a cheat day so hence edit.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

day 7

another rest day today, back to gym tomorrow and another jab cant wait as i get weighed too so i look forward to that. im off cheat today so no more treats although i got rid of my cravens last night. only ate bad for 3 hours, so 3 hours of bad food compared to the 165hours of the week i eat well cant do much harm especially when gaining weight and on cycle.

going to be a tough day tomorrow, got work at 12pm so i need to get up get showered get food, go to gym and train legs, get shower, go home get more food. get to work. i will only get 1 break in 9 hour shift ithink so i will eat just before work, at my break and after work also bring ing a shake to sip n through out the day. think this will be the best way to deal with work.

hopeing i have gained 2lbs at most as i dont want to be getting fat although i do feel and look leaner imo and the girls lol

any idea what is reasonable weight to gain when the test kicks in with out getting fat ie- should be at least x lbs but no more than y lbs?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

day 8

i got weighed today also and iam up 13st 5lbs --- +3.5lbs

im updating now as my net has been down, jab 2 today went well but i ave sligtly more pain than last time im putting this down to th efact i jabbed left legthis time so had to slightly twist and it was bit more arkward but not painfull painfull just like a dead leg.

after talking to big im onsidereing adding a fast atig test or a oral for a few weeks after last test e jab to civer untill i start my pct, i will update on this.

diet

back to my normal food

meal 1 - 5 eggs + 2 slices wholemeal bread with butter

meal 2 - 30g protien shake with 300ml milk

meal 3 - 130g tuna 400g potato 30g mayo

meal 4 - 300g chicken 100g rice (+ mushrooms,carrots, brocholi)

meal 5 - 30g protien 300 ml milk

meal 6 - 5 eggs 100g cheese, 300g chicken

roughly - kcals - 3300, protien - 340g, carbs - 200g, fats - 170g

ratio of ~ 40 : 40 : 20 - prot : fats : carbs


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

forgot to add the trining for yesterday

squats

45kg +5kg

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x8

leg curl

45kg +5

1x10

1x8

calf raises

70kg +0

1x15

1x12

1x9


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

day 9

feels like i have a dead leg today , bit sore but nothing too bad, im just keeping it moving. ok training was good today.

shoulder press

15kgdb + 0

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x8

1x7

1x6

cable lateral raises

15kg +5kg

1x10

1x10

1x5

shrugs

35kg db +0

1x10

1x10

1x10

1x10

just to add the increased weight ( in red) is compared to the previous week not week 1.

diet

meal 1 - 5 eggs + 2 slices wholemeal bread with butter

meal 2 - 30g protien shake with 300ml milk

meal 3 - 130g tuna 400g potato 30g mayo

meal 4 - 300g chicken 100g rice (+ mushrooms,carrots, brocholi)

meal 5 - 30g protien 300 ml milk

meal 6 - 5 eggs 100g cheese, 300g chicken

roughly - kcals - 3300, protien - 340g, carbs - 200g, fats - 170g

ratio of ~ 40 : 40 : 20 - prot : fats : carbs


----------



## little bison (Apr 10, 2009)

superb journel fella

il b doing my 500ml test e 12 wk cycle front loaded with 40mg dbol for 4 wks in 2 wks time and cant wait im just reading stuff like this in preperation.

wot PCT u got on hand + ru running an aromatiser during cycle?

ive heard creatine and zma is good whilst using ur PCT help keep ur hard earned gains ; )


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

day 10



little bison said:


> superb journel fella
> 
> il b doing my 500ml test e 12 wk cycle front loaded with 40mg dbol for 4 wks in 2 wks time and cant wait im just reading stuff like this in preperation.
> 
> ...


cheers mate, i dont take te zma branded stuff but i take magnesium and zinc before bed. im not a big fan of creatine, it has never made any pos contribution to my training so i dont bother with it.

i have plenty of nolva and clomid but im not running an ai on thins cycle.

well work today again but i was not at the gym so had slight lie in, altough mesed my food up a bit so food is as follows

meal 1 - protien shake

meal 2 - burger king's double whopper, bacon and cheese and small fries

meal 3 - protien shake

meal 4 - 130g tuna 3 slices wholemeal bread

meal 5 - 6 eggs 300g chicken

not too sure on the ratios and kcals

i figured had forgpt my meal so may as well eat too muc than not enough.

i have decided i will be adding either an oral or a fast acting test for 4 weeks after my last test e jab, for more accuracy with pct timing. there fore i will post pics up to show progress on various days, i have starting pics so more mid cycle

so day 1 then day 60ish and then day 126 ( when fin pct )

dont feel like it has kicked in but strength and weigt is going up and mite be me just thinking it or because i very rarley use to train them but my traps are looking great.


----------



## little bison (Apr 10, 2009)

look forward to them pics bro should b seeing changes!

keep up the good work ; )


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey people , im on a mates comp at the min, my computer wont let me acces the site for some reason so im awaiting getting fixed so just a quick update. my lifts are all up mainly my bench squat and deads. so that good, i dont think i look different but im only on 3rd week, i am up to 13st 6 so 5lbs in 3 weeks is decent enough,


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

pic's


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys sorry for the lack of replies i can only get on here when i have my sis comp, but last i got weighed was jab 4, and i was 13st 7 lbs so half a stone in 4 weeks , im happy with that as my bf% seems to have came down aswell, i decided not to get weighed again untill jab 7 so dec 14th i will try get on as much as possible to , just to add i have decided to add 6 weeks of test prop to the end,


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

any new updates mate?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate, sorry guys i have been struggling to get on here much.

well food has been pants these last few days, lots of xmass pud and cake , ll tos choccies from xmass lol but hey its the holidays haha.

last time i weighed myself i was 13'10 and still smae bf% i dont seem to be holding water. i have my next cycle in mind of 500mg and 250mg tren E . this is ging to be MY year.

i am with a new girlfriend who is brilliant, i havent been happier, which does help in the gym. she is understanding about the steroid use and is she gets nervous about any sides she comes out and asks me which i love about her.

i have 2 weeks left of this cycle and ihope to hit 13'12. , that will be 11 lbs on this cyle . hope to gain another 10lbs on my next cycle so hopefully this year i can get to 15st and then lean down to a 14'7.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

how tall are you, I want to start my first cycle but i love my hair 

hair loss scary


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im around 5'10, im lucky though i have a very long clavicle bone so i look quite wide shouldered.

haha risk vs reward lol, i mean i had longish hair but im as bald as my granpa now all after 10 weeks.

... just messing haha, i have had very little sides. i feel hornier at times but im 22 so that could just as easy be me lol and also a new gf so the sex is stil new.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

ha you got me there bud  sound's like you have made good gain's, don't be shy with the pic's mate


----------

